# العطور المستخدمة فى الصابون السائل



## phyyyyy (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هل تضاف العطور الى الصابون السائل وهى مركزة ام تخفف واذا كانت تخفف فما هى المادة المستخدمة فى تخفيفها ارجو المساعدة فى ذلك


----------



## ا ميل (18 فبراير 2010)

تضاف العطور الى الصابون السائل وهى مركزة


----------



## phyyyyy (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على تعاونكم


----------



## farouq dabag (19 فبراير 2010)

اخ العزيز 
يضاف العطور الخاصة(للمساحيق)بشكل مركز لان تركيبة الصابون يحتوي على الماء فيخفف ضمنن


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 مارس 2014)

بالنسبه لاضافة المعطرات الى المنظفات - تتم من خلال ماده مثبته واخرى لاظهار النكهه واخرى مستحلبه - وتكون المنظفات مصنوعه بالمواصفه حتى لا يضيع اثر المعطر - ويكون المعطر مناسب للتركيبه


----------



## mon mon (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن تستخدم الجلسرين كمثبت للريحة بس لازم تستخدم معاه فورمالين مادة حافظة علشان ميحصلش تعفن


----------

